# Sligo, PA - trying for a new field shoot!



## bowpro34 (Jun 17, 2007)

Well I was kindly introduced to field archery last year after a decade of being a hardcore 3D'er and I'm quickly transitioning to mostly target archery. I'm loving it and wishing I would have found it earlier.

I would like to introduce this great game to other archers in my area and for that reason, I am going to try to get a field round moving at my home club of Sligo Sportsmens club in Sligo, PA. I have gotten the thumbs up on the permission to start the shoot however I am also tasked with having to raise money for the hay bales and other accessories.

If you are in the area, please consider coming to our first money raising event - an indoor random team shoot in late February. You can reserve a lane with myself or DogTracker here on AT. Should be a great time!

Thanks!
John
:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

very cool. go from 3-d to building a Field Range.. :smile:

best of luck with the Shoot hope you have a great turnout.

:thumbs_up


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

bowpro34 said:


> Well I was kindly introduced to field archery last year after a decade of being a hardcore 3D'er and I'm quickly transitioning to mostly target archery. I'm loving it and wishing I would have found it earlier.
> 
> I would like to introduce this great game to other archers in my area and for that reason, I am going to try to get a field round moving at my home club of Sligo Sportsmens club in Sligo, PA. I have gotten the thumbs up on the permission to start the shoot however I am also tasked with having to raise money for the hay bales and other accessories.
> 
> ...


*
Congratulations Convert :teeth:

Why not throw in one of my CD or 3-D Challenges a as a quick way to raise some funds. You can host the CD Challenge indoors or outdoors, but the 3-D Challenge is safer outside :wink:

Just let me know if you are interested and I will send you some info and links to pictures of my past Challenges....FUN Times!!!*

.


----------



## bowpro34 (Jun 17, 2007)

Hey Lucky,

Thanks for tip. I have a guilty confession though... I already did start something of the sort but i did not know who to thank. At half-time of our indoor leagues, the idea was to charge $1 per shot and anyone who drills the hole without breaking the CD gets half of the pot (other half goes to field shoot). I haven't got to be part of the original event so I don't know quite how its ran.

Thanks for the support and we'll keep you informed of how it turns out.
John


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

bowpro34 said:


> Hey Lucky,
> 
> Thanks for tip. I have a guilty confession though... I already did start something of the sort but i did not know who to thank. At half-time of our indoor leagues, the idea was to charge $1 per shot and anyone who drills the hole without breaking the CD gets half of the pot (other half goes to field shoot). I haven't got to be part of the original event so I don't know quite how its ran.
> 
> ...



*"Imitation is the most sincere form of Flattery"..:wink:

Good Luck with your Fund & "FUN" raisers.....*
.


----------

